# Our 10 mo old Sasha Noel



## momacita (Jan 1, 2008)

hi, we have a rescued soon to be 10mo Hav...she has never gotten in her 2 bottom front teeth, and she her fur on her back seems to have fallen out and she has short new hair, I assume she is getting in her adult fur?
Any input will be so helpful, we have had Bichons for over 25yrs and have 5 as we speak 4 are rescues like Sasha. so we have a 6pack. Thanks look forward to hearing from you can you email me at: [email protected]? thanks and Gods blessings


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. We look forward of seeing pictures of Sasha. Just so you know this is a public forum and you may not want to include your e-mail (you can edit it out if you want to). We can Private message you if the answers are not appropriate to this post.

I don't have a lot to offer about the teeth, but perhaps she had an allergic reaction to something to cause the hair to fall out. Did she have fleas when she was found? What do you know about her history?


----------

